# fly swap



## polarbear78

1. Polarbear78- Black Ghost
2. Fishcatcher1- Silver Hilton
3.2pawsriver-???
4.Troutchops- articulated bunny streamer
5. RaisinRat- Raisin Minnow
6.1styearff- opal finn
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Any one else getting excited about getting some new flies?!?! Still plenty of room for who ever wants in!!!!!!! Everyone who's in please have your flies mailed to me by March 8. Feel free to PM me any question.
Thanks!!!


----------



## troutchops

I tied up a few today.


----------



## polarbear78

nice! look good!


----------



## polarbear78

Everyone who is already involved in the swap I sent a PM to each of you. If you did not receive this, please let me know. 

There is still plenty of room though of more want to join!!!!!


----------



## raisinrat

Just a heads up the company I bought something from for my fly is having product issues. I just got the e-mail this morning on it.So mine might be a bit late.I am hoping the date they gave me is not right and I get it sooner then that.


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

so if we only get like 8 tyers are we only doing 8 flies? or what just want to know so i dont send some and it not be enough


----------



## polarbear78

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> so if we only get like 8 tyers are we only doing 8 flies? or what just want to know so i dont send some and it not be enough



As of now we currently only have the 6 spots filled. I will return your extra flies in the package of your new ones if all the spots do not fill up


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

sweet flies troutchops!


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Pretty quick turn around.....any chance we can get till say the 15th to get them in. Two jobs the rest of this week, OT on Sunday night, yes I'm whining.


----------



## troutchops

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> sweet flies troutchops!


Thanks...I saw them in the new Feathercraft catalog last week. Looked like they might catch a fish.


----------



## polarbear78

2PawsRiver said:


> Pretty quick turn around.....any chance we can get till say the 15th to get them in. Two jobs the rest of this week, OT on Sunday night, yes I'm whining.


Yeah, I suppose we can go til then....also allows more people to get in if they want.


----------



## polarbear78

Here is our current line up with room for more

1. Polarbear78- Black Ghost
2. Fishcatcher1- Silver Hilton
3.2pawsriver-???
4.Troutchops- articulated bunny streamer
5. RaisinRat- Raisin Minnow
6.1styearff- opal finn
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Still plenty of room for who ever wants in!!!!!!! Everyone who's in please have your flies mailed to me by March 15. Feel free to PM me any question.
Thanks!!!


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

hey troutchops how do you go about tieing in that trailing hook without it coming off? do you tie it in like a snell knot?


----------



## neeso1aj

I'm in ill do a fry pattern


----------



## polarbear78

Here is our current line up with room for more

1. Polarbear78- Black Ghost
2. Fishcatcher1- Silver Hilton
3.2pawsriver-???
4.Troutchops- articulated bunny streamer
5. RaisinRat- Raisin Minnow
6.1styearff- opal finn
7.neeso1aj- fry pattern
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Still plenty of room for who ever wants in!!!!!!! Everyone who's in please have your flies mailed to me by March 15. Feel free to PM me any question.
Thanks!!!


----------



## polarbear78

1. Polarbear78- Black Ghost*RECIEVED*
2. Fishcatcher1- Silver Hilton
3.2pawsriver-???
4.Troutchops- articulated bunny streamer
5. RaisinRat- Raisin Minnow
6.1styearff- opal finn *RECIEVED*
7.neeso1aj- fry pattern
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

Still plenty of room for who ever wants in!!!!!!! Everyone who's in please have your flies mailed to me by March 15. Feel free to PM me any question.
Thanks!!!


----------



## polarbear78

1. Polarbear78- Black Ghost*RECIEVED*
2. Fishcatcher1- Silver Hilton
3.2pawsriver-???
4.Troutchops- articulated bunny streamer
5. RaisinRat- Raisin Minnow
6.1styearff- opal finn *RECIEVED*
7.neeso1aj- fry pattern*RECIEVED*


----------



## FISHCATCHER1

well polar bear i have to change out my pattern. running low on hackles and cant afford a new cape of grizzly. i will have a pattern picked by tonite. leaning toward hornberg. will have them to you by the deadline though.


----------



## polarbear78

FISHCATCHER1 said:


> well polar bear i have to change out my pattern. running low on hackles and cant afford a new cape of grizzly. i will have a pattern picked by tonite. leaning toward hornberg. will have them to you by the deadline though.


Okay. Sounds good.


----------



## raisinrat

3 done


----------

